

“Notice of Criminality” Received via Email from City of London (UK) Police - StuntPope
http://blog.easydns.org/2014/08/29/city-of-london-pipcu-sending-notices-of-criminality-to-registrars/

======
iamwithnail
Quite astonishing overreach by CoL Police, who're now acting as the copyright
police for most of the UK for reasons that are, at best opaque to most people.
(Partly a decision that several functions split between the Met and CoL would
be reallocated, with City taking copyright and IP 'crime', all
CounterTerrorism and intelligence going back to the Met in trade).

------
spindritf
This is an old complaint but all the header links lead back to
blog.easydns.org instead of easydns.org itself. Which is a shame because you
look great in those posts and viewers will want to check out your offer.

